# Updated E46 wheel torque values



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I had been following the Bentley manual specs of 100 Nm or 72 lb/ft for a while. Discussing this with my service advisor, I pressed him to make sure they torque the lugs properly to 100 Nm. He told me that the proper torque was 120 +/- 10 Nm, I doubted it. But, when I came in, he gave me a sheet printed out fromt he TIS CD, 5/2002 version. It seems as though this is an update, my TIS says 100 Nm. 

Follow accordingly, all except E53, E65, and E66 are 120 +/- 10 Nm; E53, E65, and E66 are 140 +/- 10 Nm

:thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

does the sheet specify whether that also applies to the M3?

(assuming yes)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *does the sheet specify whether that also applies to the M3? *


it says " ALL, except E53, E65, E66; Measure 120 +/- 10 Nm"

so, yes....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Whats that in Ft/lbs? My torque wrench doesn't do Newton


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

89 +/- 7 I believe.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Whats that in Ft/lbs? My torque wrench doesn't do Newton  *


My advisor said 87 ft/lbs (or was it 89), which is what my wrench said around 120 Nm...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Actually doing the math, if 100 Nm=72 ft-lbs, then 120 Nm should equal 86.4 ft-lbs, assuming 10Nm=7.2 ft-lbs


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Actually doing the math, if 100 Nm=72 ft-lbs, then 120 Nm should equal 86.4 ft-lbs, assuming 10Nm=7.2 ft-lbs *


so, he was right. ~87 ft/lbs

That is what I though he said...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Wow... 90 (or so)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

In case you don't believe me, here is the printout that I was given...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

So, what did change that they also changed the wheel torques ?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *So, what did change that they also changed the wheel torques ? *


Maybe there were reports of wheels falling off :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Maybe there were reports of wheels falling off :dunno: *


And they have realized that after four years ?  I think it's right about time to knock some heads over in Munich.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> And they have realized that after four years ?  I think it's right about time to knock some heads over in Munich. *


I've never heard of that happening, but this is the new TIS :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I've never heard of that happening, but this is the new TIS :dunno: *


The 'facelift' E46 got an improved suspension, do you think it's got to do with it ?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> The 'facelift' E46 got an improved suspension, do you think it's got to do with it ? *


Why would it apply to all BMWs except the X5 and new 7? :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

thanks for posting that . . . I'm going to go and re-torque my lugs :thumb: :thumb:


----------

